# Resealing 180g



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey all

The sealing is starting to come up at the bottom of the aquarium. I don't have any leaks yet, but since I'm moving the tank, I thought that this would be a good time to reseal it.

Do I need to remove the bottom pane entirely, or can I just cut away the old silicone inside and go over top?

Thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*You don't remove any glass just the silicone. Here are some good articles that helped me learn to do it properly:

Resealing an Aquarium, by Nick Spinelli best article

How to Repair and Reseal Aquariums: Fixing a Leaky Seal or Replacing a Broken Pane of Glass in a Tank | Suite101.com

here's a great vid, I believe this is one of the members here:[




 another vid:





Resealing a tank is more time consuming than it is hard. Hope this helps & good luck.*[/B]


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow
Thanks a lot. The articles and vid answered all of my questions. I owe you a beer haha.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I'll have to take you up on that someday  just a reminder when you go to get the sealant...if you go with the GE Silicone, make sure you DO NOT use Ge silicone II. Only use the Silicone I. I know I said it before, but if you use the silicone II , you will definitely lose fish. I learned the hard way as I wanted black silicone which is GE Silicon II. If you want black instead of clear you are best to get it at the LFS, more costly , but guaranteed safe.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd rather a reminder then a tank of dead monsters
thanks again


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

bottles151 said:


> Wow
> Thanks a lot. The articles and vid answered all of my questions. I owe you a beer haha.


After you pay up you'll have to change your name to bottles150.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Haha, 151 bottles of beer on the wall 151 bottles of beer take one down pass it to diztrbd1 150 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## willknowitall (Dec 11, 2011)

180g hmmmmm i would use momentive rtv108
ge1 is much weaker in comparison


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Just make sure it says 100% silicone, then you know its safe...


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

cichlid said:


> Haha, 151 bottles of beer on the wall 151 bottles of beer take one down pass it to diztrbd1 150 bottles of beer on the wall.


haha how did I miss this


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

willknowitall said:


> 180g hmmmmm i would use momentive rtv108
> ge1 is much weaker in comparison


I have never heard of that. Have you tried it before? How long does it take until I can add water?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> After you pay up you'll have to change your name to bottles150.





cichlid said:


> Haha, 151 bottles of beer on the wall 151 bottles of beer take one down pass it to diztrbd1 150 bottles of beer on the wall.


lol too funny


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've done some reading on momentive rtv108. From my understanding it is stronger and aquarium safe, but I can't find info on how long until I can add water. Has anyone used this stuff in the past? I'm resealing next week.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Just buy my 180g and then reaeal yours and sell it after. Lol


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rajan said:


> Just buy my 180g and then reaeal yours and sell it after. Lol


haha no dice


----------

